# Review For DELL SUPPORT 2/10



## Raymonx (Oct 12, 2009)

Dell support is a JOKE,First off there's all Native american People talking to you And mostly dont know ANYTHING about Pcs yet they get setted for Tech Support Then if they dont know something they Foward you to the next and next next Its just sad...Then once you get to someone with a BRAIN! they say Whats your service Tag and if u dont got or expired they try to make u pay 50$-LIKE WHAT THE HELL i bought DELL {your Companies computer} And i just want to talk to SOMEONE not like come to my House But yet if you try to buy something they on top of you -.- and not just that i bought Ground shipping 3-5 days it took 8 Business days I only give them a 2 rating because Some[not many] of the operators will cut u a small deal and try to help you a lil for free But its not much...Well ya thats my Review FLAME OR DO WHATEVER i dont care.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

1.Buy parts.
2.build your own PC.
3.Manufacturer warranty for parts.
4.Come here for help instead.
Result:You built a better pc than you can get from dell
for the price.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

India tech suppy may have trouble with the lines at times.



















But new tech support in much better.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ha Ha,nice.
I like that laptop generator setup.
Might have to make one of those.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've always heard nothing but bad things about Dell's support. Luckily I've never had to call them.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I can say when I went back East to my cousins who PC had 1000's of bad thing on it because they all knew nothing and had no firewall, anti-virus and use IE and click yes to any thing that popped up so a lot of bad things got installed.

It was a year or so pass the end of there warranty but Dell has life time software support still. 
I called and it went to India.
Said I wanted to reinstall the Windows and I have the recovery CD and a Windows CD. I like to just install windows. 
He told me what to do and I ran that Windows CD and then another one that had drivers etc for monitor, sound card and video card. 
I had downloaded all I needed ahead of time and burned to CD, ZA free, Spybot, AVG, etc, etc. 

Had them up and running in a couple hours and they were so happy with all the pop up ads they were getting all the time for the pass year. 

On my new Dell I got the USA support. But I got my Vostro 410 from the Dell Business.


----------



## zwick (Oct 9, 2009)

Just to play the devil's advocate. I have used their business support several times for troubleshooting and part replacement, they have always been very helpfull. And it has always been US support.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

My sister has a brand new Dell still under warranty for her home business. When it began screwing up, she called Dell support. After three days of several hours at a time spent with them on the phone, she was told she'd have to reformat, thus losing all her stuff (back ups, yes, but all of the office customizations and applications for her business would have to be redone and back ups restored, and they had payroll to get out, etc.). In the meantime, I had described the problems here with the error messages, and was advised to run a memory diagnostic. So I told my sister to not do anything till I got there, drove two hours there (my sister, by this time, was ready to crack, lol, she had a sick child vomiting, had been on Dell's customer support for DAYS, had payroll that had to be gotten out, had an impacted tooth and needed a root canal.......and then Dell tells her she'll have to reformat!  ) and ran MemTest on her computer. Several HUNDRED THOUSAND errors later  I call Dell back and tell THEM what the problem is. Not a single person my sister had talked to had ever suggested running a very simple, quick, memory test that is INTEGRATED into Dell's computers to check the memory. When I flat out told them it was a simple memory problem and we want the memory replaced (and threatened to call out the flying monkeys), the guy finally put me on hold and then came back and had me run their Dell diagnostic. Took only a couple of minutes and came back "failed."  EVERYTHING could have been resolved DAYS ago, and I would not have had to make a 2 hour trip, if someone had just thought to run that simple little thing.  Even this guy, evidently did not know about it, since he had to put me on hold to go talk to someone else who evidently instructed him on it. They had me run it twice more. Each time it failed.  FINALLY, he had me remove one stick of memory at a time (she had two 1gb sticks) until we found the culprit and once that defective stick was gone...........gosh, her computer worked GREAT.  Better than it did when she first received it.  

I shudder to think what my sister would have done had she reformatted, reinstalled and fixed everything back up again, and STILL had the same problem! 

But it took ME telling THEM what was wrong before it was diagnosed correctly and fixed. 

They did, however, send her a replacement memory stick.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now that is bad to hear that Laura and you saved your sister. You think Dell would of had that done seeing how they have the software already installed to run those test.

My sister had a PC that had 2 weeks left on the 4 year warranty and it really started acting up and they replaced parts etc and could never get it fixed.
Well they replace the whole computer with a all new model because they could not gave her the same older one. It was many time faster and bigger and better and all for free and she got a all new warranty that gave her 4 years again. Now that was a great deal she got. Not sure if it was just how Dell is or because she deals a lot with them for all the work computers also. But what ever reason it was one great deal my sister got.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Now, I do have to say that I have heard from a number of people that once Dell DOES see that there is something specific malfunctioning, they are agreeable to replacing it and are generally quick to do so.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

LauraMJ said:


> ...But it took ME telling THEM what was wrong before it was diagnosed correctly and fixed.
> 
> They did, however, send her a replacement memory stick.


I think that is why I always get good support from Dell.  Last time I called I told the guy XP won't boot because the HDD is dead, so he wanted to know how I think it is dead. I told the PC has two hard drives and one isn't recognized in the BIOS setup. If I swap them, the good and dead drives swap positions in the BIOS setup. FedEx delivered a new drive the next morning.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

My sister knows NOTHING about computers, though, so she had no recourse but to try to let them troubleshoot it (which is why she paid EXTRA for in-home tech support should she need it, but in order for that to kick in, they have to decide that it can't be fixed over the phone  ). DAYS of frustration could have been avoided had SOMEONE thought to have her run the BUILT-IN memory diagnostic that can be accessed with three button clicks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think if they think you are no dummy you get good support and they will not try to con you.


----------

